# Hilfe für das deutschsprachige GWN-Übersetzerteam gesucht!

## haimat

Hallo zusammen,

wir vom GWN-Übersetzerteam benötigen dringend Unterstützung für unsere Übersetzung. Wie

einigen von euch vielleicht schon aufgefallen ist, liegen wir mit unserer Arbeit "etwas" zurück.

Das liegt einerseits an der zu geringen Anzahl an Übersetzern in unserem Team und anderer-

seits an fehlender Motivation einiger (ex-)Übersetzer.

Daher unser Aufruf: Wir suchen noch zwei Mitglieder für unser Team, die sich zutrauen, ein bis

zwei Kapitel des GWN pro Woche zu übersetzen. Ihr benötigt 1. recht gute Englisch-Kentnisse

und 2. etwa 0,5h bis 1h an Zeit pro Kapitel. Die Übersetzung muss jeweils zw. Samstag Mittag

und Sonntag Abend erfolgen.

Alle, die also JEDE Woche die benötigte Zeit und die erforderliche Motivation (also bitte NICHT

"na ich schaus mir mal an und entscheide dann, ob ich überhaupt Zeit und Lust hab...") haben,

mögen sich bitte entweder an lordvan@gentoo.org bzw. haim@gentoo.org wenden.

Grüsse und danke schon mal im Voraus, Matthias

----------

## toskala

und dafür gips ne schicke <nickname>@gentoo.org mailadresse  :Smile: ?

----------

## haimat

In der Tat   :Wink: 

Es haben sich bereits zwei Interessenten bei uns gemeldet. Danke

für die rasche Hilfe! Wir hoffen, die deutschen Übersetzungen des

GWN nun pünktlicher veröffentlichen zu können.

lg, Matthias

----------

## EnnZeh

Hi,

wie schaut es denn aktuell mit den Übersetzungen aus? Der letzte deutsche GWN auf http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/gwn.xml ist vom 30. Juni.

Wird weitere Hilfe benötigt?

73, Robert

----------

## sputnik1969

 *EnnZeh wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> wie schaut es denn aktuell mit den Übersetzungen aus? Der letzte deutsche GWN auf http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/gwn.xml ist vom 30. Juni.
> 
> Wird weitere Hilfe benötigt?
> ...

 

Ich würde sagen, es fehlt weniger an Übersetzern, sondern an einer brauchbaren Organisation. Ich habe in der Zeit vom 25.5. bis vor zwei Wochen Regelmäßig meinen Anteil an an den Übersetzungen abgeliefert, viel veröffentlicht wurde davon (wie Du siehst) allerdings nicht.

Seitdem habe ich darauf verzichtet meine Freizeit damit zu verbringen Übersetzungen "für die Schublade" zu erstellen. Sollte sich an der Organisation was ändern (ohne das man sich alle Nase lang drüber ärgern muss), mache ich gerne da weiter wo ich aufgehört habe, solange jedoch nicht wirklich was passiert, verwende ich meine Freizeit sinnvoller...Und das kann ich jedem Interessierten (zumindest im Augenblick) auch nur empfehlen...

----------

## ian!

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich da auch gerne für zur Verfügung stellen. Samstags und sonntags habe ich für soetwas auf jeden Fall Zeit. Ansonsten sieht man mich an diesen Tagen ja auch vermehrt hier im Forum. Es wäre schön mehr für das Projekt Gentoo tun zu können. Falls also noch Hilfe benötigt werden sollte, sei es nur als "Urlaubsvertretung", dann bin ich sofort dabei. Und das selbstverständlich auch zuverlässig und pünktlich.

Wie steht es eigentlich mit den "User Docs"? Da sind doch auch noch einige ohne eine deutschsprachige Übersetzung. Wer teilt soetwas ein? Haben wir dafür einen Projektkoordinator?

Vielleicht können wir das ja auch mal angehen. Sagt mir was zu tun ist.

Gruß,

ian

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

bei mir so ziemlich das gleiche wie sputnik1969 geschildert hat; hier im Forum  Hilfe zu suchen, den neuen Übersetzern eine Deadline zu setzen  und es dann nicht mal geregelt bekommen die Übersetzung zu veröffentlichen ist schon ziemlich schwach.

Wie sputnik1969 schon schrieb: Es mangelt nicht an Manpower, sondern an Organisation. 

Wir sollten uns zusammenschliessen und die Übersetzung woanders veröffentlichen; sicherlich nicht die optimale Lösung, aber das momentan wohl bestmögliche.  :Sad: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Scandium

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wir sollten uns zusammenschliessen und die Übersetzung woanders veröffentlichen; sicherlich nicht die optimale Lösung, aber das momentan wohl bestmögliche. 
> 
> Gruß Tobias

 

Hallo dertobi123,

sorry für meine Ignoranz, aber warum sollten die Übersetzungen "woanders" veröffentlicht werden ?Last edited by Scandium on Sat Aug 30, 2003 11:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dertobi123

Guten Morgen,

Ich wiederhole mich: Das wäre für mich auch keine Ideallösung, es scheint mir momentan aber das einzig realisierbare. Nochmal: Das Problem ist nicht das übersetzen des GWN, sondern das veröffentlichen. Sprich das zusammensetzen und einfügen ins CVS.

Weiteres dazu können wir gerne per Privatnachricht austauschen, ich möchte diese Geschichte aber weder hier öffentlich austragen, noch hinterrücks eine Revolution anzetteln.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## sputnik1969

Ich habe auch keine Lust das hier auszutragen, aber woanders können das eben nicht alle Betroffenen und Leute die interesse daran haben beim Übersetzen zu helfen, lesen. Und letztere wollte ich nur "vorwarnen" bevor es wie bei mir nichts als Enttäuschung gibt  :Sad: 

Wie gesagt, ich bin dabei, wenn die Organisation stimmt...

----------

## ian!

Hallo zusammen,

was hat das mit "Austragen" oder "Revolution" zu tun? Wenn jemand seinen Job nicht richtig bzw. gewissenhaft und pünktlich erledigt, wie es ja hier scheinbar das Problem zu sein scheint, dann gehört diejenige/derjenige durch eine Person ausgetauscht, die den Job besser macht.

Es gibt doch genügend fähige Leute, die wirklich gewillt sind Zeit in das Projekt "Gentoo" zu investieren. Da sollte es nicht so schwiergig sein dieses Problem lösen zu können.

Vorallem will mir nicht in den Köpf, warum jemand einen Upload ins CVS nicht hinbekommen sollte. Solange dauert sowas ja nun wirklich nicht. Da kann mir doch keiner sagen "Hey, ich hatte einfach zu wenig Zeit...".

Meine Meinung hierzu ist, dass wir uns das als Community nicht leisten können. Genauso wenig wie Firmen sich "Blockierer" leisten können.

Ich hoffe, dass dort schnell Abhilfe geschaffen wird. Wie bereits in meinem Posting weiter oben gesagt, möchte ich auch meinen Teil zu Gentoo beitragen. Und sei es erstmal nur durch Dokumentationen o.ä.

Nur ist es nicht einfach, wenn man immer nur auf eine ablehnende Haltung durch die jeweiligen Maintainer trifft.

Gruß,

ian

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was hat das mit "Austragen" oder "Revolution" zu tun? Wenn jemand seinen Job nicht richtig bzw. gewissenhaft und pünktlich erledigt, wie es ja hier scheinbar das Problem zu sein scheint, dann gehört diejenige/derjenige durch eine Person ausgetauscht, die den Job besser macht.
> 
> Es gibt doch genügend fähige Leute, die wirklich gewillt sind Zeit in das Projekt "Gentoo" zu investieren. Da sollte es nicht so schwiergig sein dieses Problem lösen zu können.

 

Besitzstandswahrung scheint mir nicht nur in der Politik ein Problem zu sein. Nichtsdestotrotz sollte betreffende Person die Möglichkeit haben, sich zu dem Thema zu äußern. Das gebietet (zumindest meiner Ansicht nach) die gebotene Fairness.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorallem will mir nicht in den Köpf, warum jemand einen Upload ins CVS nicht hinbekommen sollte. Solange dauert sowas ja nun wirklich nicht. Da kann mir doch keiner sagen "Hey, ich hatte einfach zu wenig Zeit...".

 

Wenn du die Übersetzungen der letzten 2 Monate verfolgst: Es geht.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine Meinung hierzu ist, dass wir uns das als Community nicht leisten können. Genauso wenig wie Firmen sich "Blockierer" leisten können.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass dort schnell Abhilfe geschaffen wird.

 

Die Blockade muss ja nichtmal beabsichtigt sein (das unterstelle ich auch _niemandem_); da können Probleme technischer, privater und sonstwelcher Art Grund für sein. Dennoch: Es würde ja schon reichen zu sagen:

"ich hab die nächsten x Monate keine Zeit dafür, ich organisiere jemand anderem den CVS Zugriff, der soll sich dann solange darum kümmern".

Diese Fairness anderen gegenüber, die wöchentlich Zeit und Grips investieren, vermisse ich leider.  :Sad: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz sollte betreffende Person die Möglichkeit haben, sich zu dem Thema zu äußern. Das gebietet (zumindest meiner Ansicht nach) die gebotene Fairness.
> 
> 

 

Natürlich sollte betreffende Person die Möglichkeit gegeben werden sich zu dem Mißstand zu äußern. Schliesslich hat er sich auch irgendwann einmal freiwillig dazu gemeldet unentgeltlich Arbeit für Gentoo zu verrichten. Das gebührt natürlich erstmal Respekt. 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du die Übersetzungen der letzten 2 Monate verfolgst: Es geht. 
> 
> 

 

Und genau das kann ja nicht sein. In dieser Zeit wurde er / sie ja sicherlich öfter mal auf das Problem angesprochen, oder nicht?

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Blockade muss ja nichtmal beabsichtigt sein (das unterstelle ich auch _niemandem_); da können Probleme technischer, privater und sonstwelcher Art Grund für sein. Dennoch: Es würde ja schon reichen zu sagen:
> 
> "ich hab die nächsten x Monate keine Zeit dafür, ich organisiere jemand anderem den CVS Zugriff, der soll sich dann solange darum kümmern".
> ...

 

Das entspricht auch meiner Meinung. Da muss man als Maintainer einfach  sich selbst so ehrlich gegenüber sein, um zu sagen "Ich kann das zeitlich nicht mehr bewerkstelligen.". Sei es nun zeitlich, aus privaten oder beruflichen Dingen. Da wird keiner in der Community böse drüber sein. Vielmehr dankbar, da man somit ohne Unterbrechungen weiterarbeiten könnte. (Und natürlich wird jeder dankbar über die bis dato geleistete Arbeit sein.)

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diese Fairness anderen gegenüber, die wöchentlich Zeit und Grips investieren, vermisse ich leider. 
> 
> 

 

Full ACK. Unser Geld verdienen wir alle mit anderen Sachen. Hier geschieht alles freiwillig und - ich kann nur für meinen Teil sprechen - aus Überzeugung der Sache gegenüber.

Nur um es einmal zu sagen: Ich will hier niemanden verurteilen. (Ich kenne die entsprechende Person nicht. Personen im allgemeinen zu verurteilen würde sowieso vom geistigen Tiefflug zeugen.) Vielmehr fehlt uns hier eine "Abteilung Organisation / Controlling" die sich um solche Dinge kümmert und reglementiert. Für meinen Teil bilde ich solche Communities immer auf Organisationsstrukturen, wie wir sie in Firmen bzw. in der Wirtschaft finden, ab. Das ist vielleicht auch garnicht so schlecht, da man so oft schnell erkennt, was uns noch fehlt um solche "Prozesse" zu optimieren und besser leben zu können. (Mit "leben" meine ich die Prozesse.)

Mir ist schon bewusst, dass das eine vielleicht sehr strikte Einstellung von mir ist, denn schliesslich ist es alles "Just for fun!" (frei nach Linus Torvalds). Dennoch scheint es - aus meiner Erfahrung - ein genereller Schwachpunkt von OpenSource-Projekten zu sein, dass es keine "Kontrollorgane" gibt. Ein für sich selbst sprechendes Beispiel ist doch die Diskussion um die IDE-Komponenten im Linux-Kernel. Da musste auch mal hart durchgegriffen werden und jemand ein "Machtwort" sprechen... 

sonst würden wohl noch heute irgendwelche unproduktiven Grabenkämpfe zwischen den Entwickler herrschen, die nun wirklich niemandem voranbringen.

Gruß,

der ian

----------

## Scandium

Ich habe mit der deutschen Übersetzung des GWN nichts zu tun und mit der Erstellung der englischen Originalausgabe auch nicht, von daher weiß ich leider nicht, welche Probleme ihr meint, aber ich kann es mir denken.

Eventuell solltet ihr euch mal bei gwn-feedback@gentoo.org melden und da ansprechen, dass im deutschen Team etwas nicht passt.

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Full ACK. Unser Geld verdienen wir alle mit anderen Sachen. Hier geschieht alles freiwillig und - ich kann nur für meinen Teil sprechen - aus Überzeugung der Sache gegenüber.
> 
> 

 

Soweit ACK.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Vielmehr fehlt uns hier eine "Abteilung Organisation / Controlling" die sich um solche Dinge kümmert und reglementiert. Für meinen Teil bilde ich solche Communities immer auf Organisationsstrukturen, wie wir sie in Firmen bzw. in der Wirtschaft finden, ab. Das ist vielleicht auch garnicht so schlecht, da man so oft schnell erkennt, was uns noch fehlt um solche "Prozesse" zu optimieren und besser leben zu können. [...] Mir ist schon bewusst, dass das eine vielleicht sehr strikte Einstellung von mir ist, denn schliesslich ist es alles "Just for fun!" (frei nach Linus Torvalds). Dennoch scheint es - aus meiner Erfahrung - ein genereller Schwachpunkt von OpenSource-Projekten zu sein, dass es keine "Kontrollorgane" gibt. [...]

 

Hier kann ich nicht zustimmen, ich denke dass wir keine autoritären Strukturen brauchen. Ein solches Kontrollgremium müsste auch wieder kontrolliert werden. Denn: Was passiert wenn innerhalb eines Kontrollgremiums ausser Besitzstandswahrung nichts passiert?  

Professionelle Strukturen sind zwar gut und schön, aber ich vertrete den Standpunkt, dass diese in einer OpenSource Community nicht benötigt werden. Jede Minute die für Verwaltung, Controlling oder einer Diskussion wie diese draufgeht ist eine zuviel; Prämisse eines OpenSource Projektes muss es sein die bestehenden Ressourcen möglichst optimal zu nutzen und auf suboptimales zu verzichten. Den in eine solche Diskussion eingebrachten Zeitfaktor sehe ich als das kleinere Übel an.

Meiner Ansicht nach deckt die Community solche Mißstände auf, ohne das ein Controlling benötigt wird. Desweiteren sehe ich eine solche Diskussion als sinnvoller und füralle Beteiligten gerechter an, als dass einer auf den Tisch haut und "Amen" sagt.

Ich finde _alle_ das jeweilige Projekt betreffende Entscheidungen sollten auf der Grundlage eines demokratischen Verfahrens gefällt werden. 

Sprich: Alle von einer Entscheidung Betroffenen diskutieren das für und wider, stimmen ab und der wichtigste Punkt: Alle fühlen sich an diese Mehrheitsentscheidung gebunden.

Ich denke, dass der Vergleich unseres Problems mit der Diskussion um IDE-Komponenten im Kernel hinkt. Aus der Geschichte heraus _hat_ die Gruppe der Kernel-Entwickler mit Linus ein Kontrollorgan, dass auch das Standing hat, um ein Machtwort zu sprechen. Dieses sehe ich hier nicht und wie ausgeführt brauchen wir das auch nicht. Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft, Entscheidungen sollten sich aus einer Diskussion oder Abstimmung heraus bilden, nicht durch Machtwörter.

@ Scandium

Wie ausgeführt: Die Problemlösung muss und _wird_ (davon gehe ich aus) innerhalb des Teams entstehen. Den "Hammer von oben" halte ich für übertrieben und unsinnig.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Scandium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eventuell solltet ihr euch mal bei gwn-feedback@gentoo.org melden und da ansprechen, dass im deutschen Team etwas nicht passt.

 

Leider habe ich auch das dumpfe gefühl, das auch dort nicht immer alles klappt. Auf Antworten auf zwei Mails aus dem Mai warte ich bis heute noch... Und wie ich den Schreiben des deutschen Maintainers in der Vergangenheit entnehmen konnte, wollen die auch nicht jedem Übersetzer Zugriff auf die Mailinglisten und erst recht nicht aufs CVS geben (wobei ich zumindest letzteres verstehen kann, aber erstes nicht wirklich) Aber vielleicht habe ich da ja auch nur etwas falsch verstanden...

Fakt ist, das auch die (englischen) Drafts in letzter Zeit nicht immer pünktlich oder überhaupt dort sind wo sie sein sollten...

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] ich denke dass wir keine autoritären Strukturen brauchen. Ein solches Kontrollgremium müsste auch wieder kontrolliert werden. Denn: Was passiert wenn innerhalb eines Kontrollgremiums ausser Besitzstandswahrung nichts passiert?
> 
> 

 

Hach jeee... was hab' ich da wieder gesagt?  :Wink: 

Ich möchte auch keine "Kontrollorgane", die eine Art Diktaur mit sich bringen würden.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Professionelle Strukturen sind zwar gut und schön, aber ich vertrete den Standpunkt, dass diese in einer OpenSource Community nicht benötigt werden. Jede Minute die für Verwaltung, Controlling oder einer Diskussion wie diese draufgeht ist eine zuviel; Prämisse eines OpenSource Projektes muss es sein die bestehenden Ressourcen möglichst optimal zu nutzen und auf suboptimales zu verzichten. Den in eine solche Diskussion eingebrachten Zeitfaktor sehe ich als das kleinere Übel an.
> 
> 

 

Mhh. Nun ja. Bei solchen großen und internationalen Projekten finde ich es schon angebracht. Durch eine organisierte Organisation und Verwaltung könnte die Ressourcen sogar effizienter Arbeiten lassen. Denn was soll sich ein Softwareentwickler damit aufhalten seine Doku in's Web zu stellen, Screenshots zu machen etc.. Dafür sollte es eine Art "Doku-Abteilung" geben. Diese könne diese Arbeiten wesentlich besser (da deren Fachbereich) und schneller erledigen. Der Entwickler kann sich dann in der so gewonnen Zeit mit z.B. Bugfixing beschäftigen. Das jetzt nur als simples Beispiel.

Suboptimal finde ich gerade den jetzigen Zustand. Etwas mehr Organisation würde hier schon für Abhilfe schaffen. Aber das ist meine Meinung, die ja nicht die allein seelig machende sein muss.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach deckt die Community solche Mißstände auf, ohne das ein Controlling benötigt wird.
> 
> 

 

Hey, das meine ich doch mit "Controlling". Keine starre Einheit. Kein "Rat der Weisen". Nur müssen wir auch die Mittel haben, um den Missstand beseitigen zu können.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Desweiteren sehe ich eine solche Diskussion als sinnvoller und füralle Beteiligten gerechter an, als dass einer auf den Tisch haut und "Amen" sagt.
> 
> 

 

"Auf den Tisch hauen" ja auch nur als letzte Maßnahme.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich finde _alle_ das jeweilige Projekt betreffende Entscheidungen sollten auf der Grundlage eines demokratischen Verfahrens gefällt werden. 
> 
> 

 

Soweit ACK.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sprich: Alle von einer Entscheidung Betroffenen diskutieren das für und wider, stimmen ab und der wichtigste Punkt: Alle fühlen sich an diese Mehrheitsentscheidung gebunden.
> 
> 

 

Und da ist dann der Wurm drin:

- Lange Entscheidungsfindung

- Positionen werden durch die Anzahl der Stimmen aufgeweicht

Und genau bei _diesem_ Problem, über welches wir _hier_ gerade sprechen, bringt uns das nichts.

Es gibt ein Problem. Das muss aus der Welt geschafft werden. Und das so schnell wie möglich, damit die Community nicht darunter "leidet". 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke, dass der Vergleich unseres Problems mit der Diskussion um IDE-Komponenten im Kernel hinkt. Aus der Geschichte heraus _hat_ die Gruppe der Kernel-Entwickler mit Linus ein Kontrollorgan, dass auch das Standing hat, um ein Machtwort zu sprechen.
> 
> 

 

Aus der Geschichte heraus _hat_ Gentoo mit Robbins ein Kontrollorgan.

(Ja, hinkt auch etwas, aber ist doch übertragbar. Darum geht es mir. Analogien zu schaffen.)

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dieses sehe ich hier nicht und wie ausgeführt brauchen wir das auch nicht. Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft, Entscheidungen sollten sich aus einer Diskussion oder Abstimmung heraus bilden, nicht durch Machtwörter.
> 
> 

 

In einer funktionierenden Demokratie würden Machtwörter nur äusserst selten fallen. Und zwar nur dann, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht.

 *Scandium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wie ich den Schreiben des deutschen Maintainers in der Vergangenheit entnehmen konnte, wollen die auch nicht jedem Übersetzer Zugriff auf die Mailinglisten und erst recht nicht aufs CVS geben (wobei ich zumindest letzteres verstehen kann, aber erstes nicht wirklich) Aber vielleicht habe ich da ja auch nur etwas falsch verstanden... 
> 
> 

 

Mh?! Das mit den Mailinglisten verstehe ich aber nun wirklich ist. Da drängt sich mir die Frage auf, wie "open" Gentoo denn überhaupt noch ist.

Gruß,

ian

----------

## ian!

Aber um zum eigentlichen Problem zurück zu kommen:

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wir sollten uns zusammenschliessen und die Übersetzung woanders veröffentlichen; sicherlich nicht die optimale Lösung, aber das momentan wohl bestmögliche. 
> 
> 

 

Full ACK. Was sagen denn die gentoo.de Betreiber zu diesem Thema. Geht's bei denen fixer?

Ansonsten sehe ich mich genötigt   :Wink:  eine Domain zu shoppen und mit - hier sicherlich reichlich vorhandenen - motivierten Leuten das in Zusammenarbeit (demokratisch und selbstbestimmend; mit offenen Mailinglisten) selbst hochzuziehen.

Gruß,

ian

(Webcoder mit Server auf Tasche)

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Durch eine organisierte Organisation und Verwaltung könnte die Ressourcen sogar effizienter Arbeiten lassen. Denn was soll sich ein Softwareentwickler damit aufhalten seine Doku in's Web zu stellen, Screenshots zu machen etc.. Dafür sollte es eine Art "Doku-Abteilung" geben. Diese könne diese Arbeiten wesentlich besser (da deren Fachbereich) und schneller erledigen. Der Entwickler kann sich dann in der so gewonnen Zeit mit z.B. Bugfixing beschäftigen. Das jetzt nur als simples Beispiel.
> 
> 

 

Schlechtes Beispiel, oder was ist das Gentoo Documentation Project ?  :Wink: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Hey, das meine ich doch mit "Controlling". Keine starre Einheit. Kein "Rat der Weisen". Nur müssen wir auch die Mittel haben, um den Missstand beseitigen zu können.

 

ACK. Nur bei der Wahl der Mittel sind wir noch nicht ganz einer Meinung ...

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Und da ist dann der Wurm drin:
> 
> - Lange Entscheidungsfindung
> 
> - Positionen werden durch die Anzahl der Stimmen aufgeweicht
> ...

 

Sehe ich anders, die Zeit für eine nötige und sinnvolle Diskussion muss man sich nehmen. Wie du selber geschrieben hast: Wir machen das alle freiwiliig, "Just For Fun".

Das "Problem" existiert seit rund zwei Monaten,wurde vor 14 Tagen erstmals  andiskutiert, momentan ist die Diskussion in vollem Gange. Ich denke diese Dimensionen zeigen, dass der Zeitrahmen für eine Diskussion, so sie denn noch eine Woche dauert, durchaus noch in einem sinnvollen und vertretbaren Rahmen liegt.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Aus der Geschichte heraus _hat_ Gentoo mit Robbins ein Kontrollorgan.
> 
> [...]
> 
> In einer funktionierenden Demokratie würden Machtwörter nur äusserst selten fallen. Und zwar nur dann, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht.
> ...

 

Gut, die Analogie lass ich mal gelten. Aber ich denke es geht anders. Miteinander zu reden, verschiedene Positionen zu hören sollte doch gerade in einer Open Source Community oberste Priorität haben.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Mh?! Das mit den Mailinglisten verstehe ich aber nun wirklich ist. Da drängt sich mir die Frage auf, wie "open" Gentoo denn überhaupt noch ist.

 

Das die gwn Liste nicht für jedermann da ist halte ich noch für akzeptabel, es gibt auch internes zu klären (wobei Analogie hier: gentoo-dev ist auch offen). Nicht in Ordnung finde ich, dass nichtmal alle Übersetzer Zugriff auf die Liste haben. Aber das ist eine _ganz_ andere Baustelle.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ansonsten sehe ich mich genötigt eine Domain zu shoppen und mit - hier sicherlich reichlich vorhandenen - motivierten Leuten das in Zusammenarbeit (demokratisch und selbstbestimmend; mit offenen Mailinglisten) selbst hochzuziehen.

 

Halte ich zum momentanen Zeitpunkt der Diskussion für überfrüht, die Diskussion läuft und solange sollte man keine Tatsachen schaffen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ian! wrote:*   
> 
> Aus der Geschichte heraus _hat_ Gentoo mit Robbins ein Kontrollorgan.
> ...

 

Danke!  :Wink: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ian! wrote:*   Ansonsten sehe ich mich genötigt eine Domain zu shoppen und mit - hier sicherlich reichlich vorhandenen - motivierten Leuten das in Zusammenarbeit (demokratisch und selbstbestimmend; mit offenen Mailinglisten) selbst hochzuziehen. 
> 
> Halte ich zum momentanen Zeitpunkt der Diskussion für überfrüht, die Diskussion läuft und solange sollte man keine Tatsachen schaffen.
> ...

 

Naja. Scheinbar presche ich zuweit vor. Dann warte ich mal gespannt ab. 

Lass' mich wissen, wenn's voran geht! Bin  wie gesagt dann auch tätkräftig dabei.

Gruß,

ian

----------

## Carlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Und da ist dann der Wurm drin:
> 
> - Lange Entscheidungsfindung
> 
> - Positionen werden durch die Anzahl der Stimmen aufgeweicht
> ...

 

Eben deshalb wäre eine zentrale Koordinierungsstelle nicht schlecht, bei der sich Entwickler ab- und wiederanmelden, wenn sie mal ein paar Wochen RL only brauchen, so daß Vertretungen einspringen können, bzw. Alarm geschlagen werden kann oder zumindest informiert wird. So etwas wie ein Ombudsmann  sollte doch eingeführt worden sein. Hat sich da schon einer von Euch gemeldet? 

Es geht in diesem Fall imho eher um die kaum vorhandene Informationspolitik und die wenig standardisierten Kommunikationswege zwischen Entwicklern und "Zuträgern", als um zentrale Entscheidungsfindungen. Mancher Entwickler schafft das auch von alleine, andere antworten nicht einmal auf Emails...

Letztlich ist das größte Problem wohl die Differenz zwischen der Projektgröße und der (zu geringen) Anzahl Entwickler in Verbindung damit, daß viele Dinge in Gentoo noch keinen sehr hohen Reifegrad haben. Angefangen bei Portage.

Carlo

----------

## dertobi123

Eine solche Zentrale Koordinierungsstelle, die die Verfügbarkeit von Maintainern und Entwicklern koordiniert, würde ich auch befürworten. Diese muss dann aber für alle als verbindlich gelten. Es nützt nix wenn jemand selber weiss, dass ihm die nötig Zeit fehlt, aber keine Vertretung organisiert, bzw. diese organisieren lassen will.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Letztlich ist das größte Problem wohl die Differenz zwischen der Projektgröße und der (zu geringen) Anzahl Entwickler in Verbindung damit, daß viele Dinge in Gentoo noch keinen sehr hohen Reifegrad haben. Angefangen bei Portage. 

 

Gerade bei einem Mangel an aktiven Mitstreitern sollte jeder an diesem Projekt Mitwirkende, ob Entwickler, Maintainer oder "bloss" Übersetzer, ein ausgeprägtes Interesse daran haben andere nicht zu vergraulen. 

Das Thema Portage ist dann wieder einen eigenen Thread wert  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

Der neue GWN gibt ja Anlass dazu diesen Thread noch einmal zu reaktivieren.

Ist - wie im Artikel benannt - Lars Weiler (pylon) nun unser neuer Koordinator für deutschsprachige Übersetzungen?

Gruß,

ian

----------

## dertobi123

Ein kurzer Auszug aus der deutschen Übersetzung:

 *Quote:*   

> [...] Lars arbeitet in Gentoos PPC Entwicklungs-Team und nimmt auch führende Verantwortlichkeiten für die deutschen Übersetzungen im Gentoo Documentation Project war. [...]

 

GWN und Dokumentationsprojekt sind zwei paar Schuhe.

Ist die Frage beantwortet?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ein kurzer Auszug aus der deutschen Übersetzung:
> 
>  *Quote:*   [...] Lars arbeitet in Gentoos PPC Entwicklungs-Team und nimmt auch führende Verantwortlichkeiten für die deutschen Übersetzungen im Gentoo Documentation Project war. [...] 
> 
> GWN und Dokumentationsprojekt sind zwei paar Schuhe.
> ...

 

Nicht ganz. Wo hast Du bitte die deutsche Übersetzung her? Der letzte GWN in deutsch ist doch der vom 30. Juni 2003.

read u,

ian

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Nicht ganz. Wo hast Du bitte die deutsche Übersetzung her? Der letzte GWN in deutsch ist doch der vom 30. Juni 2003.

 

Von meiner Festplatte, ansonsten siehe [1].

Gruß Tobias

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/20030901-newsletter.xml

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Nicht ganz. Wo hast Du bitte die deutsche Übersetzung her? Der letzte GWN in deutsch ist doch der vom 30. Juni 2003. 
> 
> Von meiner Festplatte, ansonsten siehe [1].
> 
> Gruß Tobias
> ...

 

```

Not Found

 The requested URL /news/de/gwn/20030901-newsletter.xml was not found on this server.

Apache/1.3.28 Server at www.gentoo.org Port 80

```

Ich finde, dass das ziemlich englisch aussieht.   :Wink: 

ian

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

Arg merkwürdig, ich kriege das Ding (also den GWN, nicht den 404) sowohl unter [1] und [2].

Gruß Tobias

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/20030901-newsletter.xml

[2] http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/current.xml

----------

## beejay

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Arg merkwürdig, ich kriege das Ding (also den GWN, nicht den 404) sowohl unter [1] und [2].
> 
> Gruß Tobias
> ...

 

Er lädt zwar etwas lange aber ja, er ist da.

----------

## ian!

Danke euch beiden,

jetzt ist er auch wieder da. Gestern Abend war auch der englische GWN kurz drin, dann wieder weg (für ein paar Minuten) und dann wieder da. Auch die Meldung auf gentoo.org, die auf den GWN hinwies war in dieser Zeit wieder weg. (Erinnert stark an heise.de ; da kommt das ja auch häufiger vor...)

Wie auch immer. Also scheint die Publizierung der übersetzten GWN's wieder reibungslos zu laufen, oder wie sehe ich das?

Grüße,

ian

----------

## sputnik1969

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jetzt ist er auch wieder da. Gestern Abend war auch der englische GWN kurz drin, dann wieder weg (für ein paar Minuten) und dann wieder da. Auch die Meldung auf gentoo.org, die auf den GWN hinwies war in dieser Zeit wieder weg. (Erinnert stark an heise.de ; da kommt das ja auch häufiger vor...)
> 
> 

 Meist deshalb weil der Text nochmal korrigiert wird, weil jemand sich über offensichtliche Fehler beschwert hat  :Wink:  (So wie ich ein paar mal in letzter Zeit  :Wink: )

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Wie auch immer. Also scheint die Publizierung der übersetzten GWN's wieder reibungslos zu laufen, oder wie sehe ich das?
> 
> 

 Das hoffen wir alle, zumindest arbeiten wir alle daran...

----------

